# Jut saying Hi...



## joey_zane (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi everyone, my name is Zoe and I'm a MAC addict   

I'm 23, born and bred in Plymouth, England and only just got into MAC properly last week after admiring from afar for ages (due to not having the cash to splurge).

My first haul consisted of Studiofix, Sheertone in Peachykeen, Phloof! and Juxt, #187 brush and Brush Cleanser... I was happy with it as I've never worn foundation and the SA really helped me - she was an  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So now I'm going to happily have a look around...


----------



## Sanne (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi zoe!!! that sound like a great first haul!!!
Welocome to specktra, and LMK if you have any questions!


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_Hi zoe!!! that sound like a great first haul!!!
Welocome to specktra, and LMK if you have any questions!_

 
Ok... I'm dumb... what does LMK mean?  I've been wondering for ages!


----------



## Janice (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Zoe! Welcome to specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LMK = Let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Zoe! (just fyi HTH means hope that helps!) Hope you enjoy it here!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Welcome to Specktra Zoe! (just fyi HTH means hope that helps!) Hope you enjoy it here!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks babe - I thought it was 'Happy to help' but there you go... I got the general idea  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank goodness I know what fyi means! ('free your imagination' right?... I'm kidding i'm kidding  8) )


----------



## Sanne (Apr 8, 2005)

Zoe, this is the link to the abbreviationlist on MUA (that abbreviation is in there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

http://www.makeupalley.com/board/lingo.asp


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

